# Craig Armstrong



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Film composer who won me with his 'Piano Works' album. I can't say that I was too much thrilled with his 'Film Works' compilation, but his 'Piano Works' is really something special IMO.

It's depressive album and it doesn't have most of the time clear musical form, but that feeling and subtleness he is capable of is really stunning. I can hear some of Erik Satie in few compositions. It sounds to me like some kind of neoclassical music.

Here is a video of probably not exactly all what is heard on the album, but mostly that's it:


----------

